# 2 ferals



## TaruSway (Jul 31, 2015)

We have what I am pretty sure are two feral cats (kittens?) in the neighborhood, so I've been feeding them for about a week now. They're pretty skittish, but they will eat the food right by me and they can touch my hand by the food, but I can't touch them, they'll jump back for a second.

They're beautiful cats, one I am positive is a boy. We've named him Maura (long story), the other we call Smoke. I cannot for the life of me get close enough to see Smoke's gender. I have never in my life tried so hard to see a cat's genitals! 

Maura has some odd behavior I've never seen (granted I don't have much exposure to cats). He chirps for Smoke, every single time if he see's me first, and when Smoke comes, he will just lay down a few feet away and chirp the whole time Smoke is eating. Then when Smoke is done, he'll get up, chirp some more, and then eat himself.

Smoke will not let Maura sniff them, a hiss and a bat happens everytime, and Smoke is so cautious, their tail is always wrapped around them if they're just sitting around. 

I want to get them fixed so just in case Smoke is female (which I think she is) so we don't have lil kitties running around. I emailed the local animal shelter asking if any of the local vets participate in the fix and release, if they don't I'll capture Smoke and take them to my vet to find out gender and spay her if need be.

Here's some pictures of them.

Smoke:









Maura:


Together:


And a video showing Maura doing his chirping, what the heck is he doing? LOL
https://youtu.be/7g4oZ-kjg7s

Maura will also come and meow at night for more food, I feed them in the morning and in the evening. I usually let him call me out once a few hours later to give them a little bit. My husband is the one who hears him meow and has to tell me Maura is calling me.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

They're beautiful and clearly bonded to each other. 
Smoke looks old enough to get pregnant so it might be best to borrow a trap and get her fixed ASAP. Best of luck, thank you for caring for them.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

They are both so pretty!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Taru,
They are beautiful kitties!
I hope you are able to get both spayed/neutered!
Blessings!
Sharon


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

They are beautiful! Bless you for loving and caring for them!
I do hope you are able to get both fixed soon. Spaying a female, but leaving a male intact may keep her from reproducing but he can still impregnate any other females in the area.:wink:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Do you know how to trap a kitten or cat? Do you have a sourch to borrow a couple traps? Is there other organizations other than animal control that do TNR in your area which could help you? Do you know of any low cost spay/neuter clinics in your area?


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

What gorgeous cats! They both look pretty young - either that, or they're just so thin that they look like babies.  It doesn't seem that they're feral, or at least entirely feral, since you can get close to them after only a week, and they're letting you take pics of them. I hope that you manage to get them trapped and fixed, and that they find homes. You're not near southwestern Virginia, by any chance?


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh they are sweet. They look quite tame for real ferals so if they were feral maybe they have been fed by someone before who has left so they now are coming to you. They could be good candidates to work on and become family members. I think Smoke is alpha cat and Maura follows that lead. Th chirping is just cat chat to vocalise whats happening and as a greeting. My youngest does this all the time to her sis. Kiki walks into a room, Kiki chirps, food is coming Kiki chirps. I think its really sweet. I get it at about 4.30am when she wants to sit on my chest and knead while purring her head off


----------

